# Should I consider Temperature Control?



## Andre (22/9/15)

Temperature Control (TC) is all the rage now. Vendors proclaim it to be the future of vaping. Perfect for new vapers. Most mods coming out now are TC mods.

On the other hand I see daily reports on forums of vapers saying it is not for them. @Paulie posted this just the other day:

"_I wont use TI and Ni200 anymore until i see detailed tests as there is now talk about Ni200 leaking into your juices cause the wire does not oxidise when it heats up! I wont use TI cause the is a massive risk attached to is that if it heats up to hot you get poisonous elements that can be inhaled associated with it! Alot of people will say yes but it will never get to that temp but i have seen plenty of mine and others using temp mode devices not working effectively and things can go very wrong quick!_".

Where did this all *start*? There seems to be general consensus that the flawed formaldehyde paper triggered this trend.

What are the *benefits* of TC? No dry hits if you set it up right. The same consistent vape throughout. No juice cooking in your tank or dripper. From all accounts the vape is very similar to the vape on Kanthal. I have yet to come across anyone saying the vape is better, different yes, but not better.

And the *cons*? Coiling and wicking is certainly not easier than Kanthal. If you build your own coils, you will be building much more frequently than with Kanthal. Nickel (Ni) is soft and springy and cannot be torched or dry burned. From a technical point of view Ni is not a good wire for TC - the resistance is just too low. Many have reported an adverse reaction to NI. Titanium is better from a technical perspective, but can only be torched/dry burned under controlled conditions to prevent poisonous substances forming. In addition you have to go through extra steps to setup your TC atomizer on your TC mod. The experts agree that eventually, neither Ni nor Ti will be the preferred wire for TC. Maybe Stainless Steel or NiFe 48. Here is quite an informative thread on ECF in this regard.

Is it perfect for someone *new* to vaping. Certainly not if the intention is to use an RBA. And the dud ratio on commercial TC coils is extremely high at this stage. For my money TC vaping is just too complicated to recommend to new vapers at the moment.

Personally, I have tried Ni and Ti. Ni is really not a pleasure to work with. With Ti I am constantly worried that I will get some of the poisonous stuff. Yes, it works - no dry puffs, but then with Kanthal any vaper (if paying attention) can feel a dry puff a mile away. Imo the incidence of dry puffs is such that we should not be worried.

My *advice*: Stay with Kanthal for the time being. It is tried and tested and has been used since the beginning of vaping. At least we have a medium term reassurance that it has no detrimental effects if used correctly. TC vaping is in its infancy and in a development phase. The TC mod and TC wire you buy now, might not be the eventual standard.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 20 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/9/15)

100% agree on this buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (22/9/15)

Andre said:


> Temperature Control (TC) is all the rage now. Vendors proclaim it to be the future of vaping. Perfect for new vapers. Most mods coming out now are TC mods.
> 
> On the other hand I see daily reports on forums of vapers saying it is not for them. @Paulie posted this just the other day:
> 
> ...




Great Thread @Andre !

Lots of people always ask me why i never use temp control and for me there are to many variables unexplained and as you posted above there are some experts in the industry are not convinced that Ni200 and Ti are safe to use. I am also not a fan building with Ni200 and also dont like the whole limiting build options you get (spacing etc)

For me my perfect vape is N80 its a great wire to work with and the flavour and ramp up times are a improvement to kanthal for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (22/9/15)

Good read @Andre

I've been waiting for someone to bring this up.

I have 2 TC devices but I've only ever used TC when I just got the devices. Like most of us I wanted to see what the hype was about. Sadly there is no hype (in my opinion). TC sucks (unless I'm doing something wrong).

I love my kanthal builds and I think I'll stick to that for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

I'll stay with my stainless steel wire vaping. Awesome. I do use kanthal also now and then, but mostly SS now and don't care about temp control devices.


----------



## Nick (22/9/15)

I have both set up ... TC at 580 and 40watts on the eleaf and 35w on the Evic vt.. these are my observations .. the TC is a consitant vape,same everytime,never fails,reliable, what I would call an everyday smoke,bit like a packet of smokes,same everytime I pull one out of the packet and the flavour never changes.. with the EVIC vt it's what I would call my stress reliever for that moment when I have had a bloody stressed hour or two.. I can ramp it up press that button and vape to death.. I get a big hit when I need it and a different flavour even though the two mods have the same juice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

zadiac said:


> I'll stay with my stainless steel wire vaping. Awesome. I do use kanthal also now and then, but mostly SS now and don't care about temp control devices.


Please start a thread for us with more details. Which SS wire - 316/317/304, gauges you use, where to buy from, torching, dry burning, coiling tips, etcetera. Have been curious about SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Ohmen (22/9/15)

Andre said:


> Please start a thread for us with more details. Which SS wire - 316/317/304, gauges you use, where to buy from, torching, dry burning, coiling tips, etcetera. Have been curious about SS.



Yes please do tell. It's definitely something I'm willing to try


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

Tried TC and haven't been very impressed thus far. I believe if you wick properly there is no real need for TC. I haven't found any improvements in flavour. 

I do agree that it is ideal for beginners. Cause dry hits and burning wicks can be frustrating.

That being said as you become more experienced you can hear what your coil and wick is doing and control you gaping accordingly. 

Most mods coming out are TC and the price is constantly coming down from when they were first released as with any tech. If you looking for a new mod grab a TC mod and give it a go, it might be for you. Unfortunately/fortunately all vapers are different and have different tastes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Andre said:


> Please start a thread for us with more details. Which SS wire - 316/317/304, gauges you use, where to buy from, torching, dry burning, coiling tips, etcetera. Have been curious about SS.





Ohmen said:


> Yes please do tell. It's definitely something I'm willing to try



I revived an old thread of mine

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/317l-stainless-steel-wire-a-k-a-g-plat.t12295/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/9/15)

The only reason why I would be interested in TC at this point would be for 'no dry hits'.

But squonking combats this. I've probably had less than 5 dry hits in two months, and its been the beer's fault, distracting me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

I haven't had a try hit in a very long time since using the "Scottish roll" and multicore clapton coils. I can "feel" it coming two or three toots early. That's on my dripper and my squonker. I think experienced vapers should be able to tell when they near a dry hit imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/15)

Thank you @Andre for the very informative original post.
Very very well put together 
Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (22/9/15)

To be honest, TC still has a way to go.

Most mods over shoot their calculations when it comes to heat and power. The only time I will take TC seriously is when they can get a actual heat sensor in the atty to be dead accurate. ( This could be sooner then we think)

As for the Ni200 and Ti01 metals we use when building temp control.

*Ni200* - So hard to build with, spacing of coils annoy me to pieces, and the build up of gunk is so fast you need to rebuild way to often... 
As far as health goes. I dont know how much of the nickle is being put in my body or what other chemicals it might produce whilst heated. Id really like to see more tests done.

*Ti01 (titanium) - *This is known to be the healthiest option so far when it comes to vaping in general. Most of the dry herb and dab devices use titanium and ceramic coils to heat the "herb". 


Andre said:


> With Ti, I am constantly worried that I will get some of the poisonous stuff.


Iv read that the only time poisonous stuff is released, is when the wire has been over heated and has actually popped. Titanium will pop and melt down at certain temp.
It is still known as the best material to use in terms of health. Unless im missing something! 

I really would like to get hold of titanium asap to give it a go. Hopefully it can make my TC experiences alot more enjoyable as Ni200 is just annoying me. 

But as far as Im going. Kanthal is for me until they have something seriously unique to bring to the table. I want Some serious quality and less degradation of the wire once heated. But I can probably bet with the speed that vaping is growing and the products being released lately. Im sure a nice alloy will be coming soon. along with that temp sense in the atty


----------



## Coco (22/9/15)

I quite like TC. Yes, I'm in the minority here...

But... I'm not vaping with either Ni & Ti until we have some conclusive yay/nay out there with regards to the health aspects. Innokin are doing Kanthal TC (or so they say), I'm guessing we will see more vendors jumping on that bandwagon soon enough and the mods will generally move into a different direction. 

I will give it 6 or so months and have a re-look at where we are, until then I'm not doing SS or any other wire nor am I investing in any TC mods that are doing things with different wires. I'm tired of being an early adopter and guinea pig on things that may or may not be bad for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

Coco said:


> I quite like TC. Yes, I'm in the minority here...
> 
> But... I'm not vaping with either Ni & Ti until we have some conclusive yay/nay out there with regards to the health aspects. Innokin are doing Kanthal TC (or so they say), I'm guessing we will see more vendors jumping on that bandwagon soon enough and the mods will generally move into a different direction.
> 
> I will give it 6 or so months and have a re-look at where we are, until then I'm not doing SS or any other wire nor am I investing in any TC mods that are doing things with different wires. I'm tired of being an early adopter and guinea pig on things that may or may not be bad for me.


Yip, I think we actually agree. TC could be worthwhile, but not at this stage. Better, for your purse and your health, to wait until we have a settled standard(s) imho. Also looking forward to that Kanthal TC and how that pans out.


----------



## Nick (22/9/15)

Evening guys and gals... just spent an hour flicking through thee net about TC and the whole nickel is not safe debate.. found a couple articles saying it's not Safe but none of it backed by any studies.. did find this blog though which offers some hard facts not scientific but seems logical...
http://www.wakeandvape.com/blog/regarding-nickel-concerns-and-vaping/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/9/15)

Also in the minority here it seems, but it looks like I'm taking one for the team.

I like the aspects provided by TC, so have a Subtank mini set up with Ni200. I don't vape at higher than 220 deg C, and also change coils when I wick. You cannot really dry-burn Ni200 on most mods to clean it, which is likely a blessing in disguise. It's also not the only tank / mod combo that I use, so is used about 30-50% of the day.

I hope? / trust? that at lower temperatures no serious oxidation is taking place. I also don't think my tanks are full long enough to allow nickel to leach into the joose. I do wash my tanks as well, so hopefully it gets rid of some residues and other unknown microbes etc. I also would like to know what the chances are that I'm slowly poisoning myself with heavy metals now instead of the old-fashioned method of burning tobacco leaves and other agents.

I cannot be alone, and it would be interesting to know if any of the other Ni200 users experienced any odd symptoms like allergic reactions, headaches, non-silvered nausea etc ?

Using Ti sound even worse at higher temps than Ni200. Are we all 100% certain that Kanthal is safe ?


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Also in the minority here it seems, but it looks like I'm taking one for the team.
> 
> I like the aspects provided by TC, so have a Subtank mini set up with Ni200. I don't vape at higher than 220 deg C, and also change coils when I wick. You cannot really dry-burn Ni200 on most mods to clean it, which is likely a blessing in disguise. It's also not the only tank / mod combo that I use, so is used about 30-50% of the day.
> 
> ...


ti is used for medical implants so I think that says something, all though vapeing it is different


----------



## Petrus (23/9/15)

Good Morning. I have followed this post, for one reason. Got hold of a decent tc mod, and a billow v2. Try to build a nickel coil, geeeeez what a battle, keep cutting the legs. Went back to kanthal, same mod and tank, love it for a second device. To get back to my point, if there is health risks regarding ni200, why do they sell pre-buid ni200 coils....ego, kangertech?


----------



## Coco (23/9/15)

@Petrus, the reality is that TC is new. Due to the fact that it is not used in cookware, there has been some uproar as to safety. As @Nick posted, there seems to be logical reasons why it could be safe. However the truth is nobody can be 100% sure either way.

A lot of people, like myself, have decided to stop (for now), basically since it is very new and there is no conclusive proof either way, although it is 'probably' safe. Along with @Nick's posting which is a nice summary of the 'pro camp', it may be worth-while looking at Grim Green's vlog,



basically the anti-camp or we-don't-know camp. We don't know 100%. (His vlog before this one created an uproar since he basically said 'we don't know, so won't be using it'.)

The reality is that we still put shyte in our lungs (look at the recent DP/AP uproar) and we just don't know conclusively in this case or with anything. I really do like TC, but until the industry decide which way they want to go, I'm not interested either way. I know I'm putting crap in, better than burning stuff, but there there is still crap going into my lungs. (Flavourings, nicotine, vapour, etc. It is not clean.)

I'm just trying to keep the unproven crap out. For now... I don't know.

EDIT: Added link to Grimm Green's vlog

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Thread @Andre !
> 
> Lots of people always ask me why i never use temp control and for me there are to many variables unexplained and as you posted above there are some experts in the industry are not convinced that Ni200 and Ti are safe to use. I am also not a fan building with Ni200 and also dont like the whole limiting build options you get (spacing etc)
> 
> For me my perfect vape is N80 its a great wire to work with and the flavour and ramp up times are a improvement to kanthal for me.


I tried NiChrome at the very beginning of my vaping career, but got a metallic taste from it - maybe it was the NiChrome60, which has a bit of iron in it. See NiChrome is making a bit of a come back. Is NiChrome80 not still 80 % Nickel?


----------



## Paulie (23/9/15)

Andre said:


> I tried NiChrome at the very beginning of my vaping career, but got a metallic taste from it - maybe it was the NiChrome60, which has a bit of iron in it. See NiChrome is making a bit of a come back. Is NiChrome80 not still 80 % Nickel?



Yes it is but i def think give N80 a try, maby you will like it cause when it heats up it oxidizes and binds the metals together so there shouldn't be much of a taste compared to kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (23/9/15)

I have a TC device and have one tank dedicated (actually two tanks) that i run in TC mode.

I love it, yes the coil building is a pain, but other than that the setting of the temperature is great- different strokes i suppose.


----------



## Tom (23/9/15)

I got 2 devices that can do TC. Have not tried a TC setup though. I got a little Titanium and Nickel wire....just in case.

My personal opinion....I am not interested in all this experimenting anymore. I just wanna vape without going into a mission, after I have found my perfect setup. Nowadays I coil my RDA's just every other week, whenever I feel that it really has to be done. I change cotton and dry burn at least every 2 days.

Most of my time is taken up by refilling juices 

Happy with that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (23/9/15)

I have a invader mini tc and have 1 of the mutation X v2 I have set up for tc with ni200 and only use it with my gambit diy.
It works fine and the temp is set to 350 deg f. Nice clouds and good flavour but it is a pain to set up right because the nickel is so soft.
I have also done some nickel rebuild coils in the subtank but the invader is a tad bit finicky and it doesn't work all that well. It surprises me with a very hot burnt hit every now and again because the resistance goes all over the place as the invader does not have atty lock. I have kinda given up on tc for now. Luckily power mode on the invader works as it should

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (23/9/15)

Tom said:


> I got 2 devices that can do TC. Have not tried a TC setup though. I got a little Titanium and Nickel wire....just in case.
> 
> My personal opinion....I am not interested in all this experimenting anymore. I just wanna vape without going into a mission, after I have found my perfect setup. Nowadays I coil my RDA's just every other week, whenever I feel that it really has to be done. I change cotton and dry burn at least every 2 days.
> 
> ...


@Tom. When you mean you dry burn the coil is it only to get all the build-up off, before you wick it again?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Tom. When you mean you dry burn the coil is it only to get all the build-up off, before you wick it again?



Yes @Petrus , most people that coil with Kanthal will only remove the wicking and then dry-burn the coil without wick to clean it. Give it a brush and a few rinses in between the dry-burns to get off all the gunk, and then just re-wick the same coil after possibly doing minor re-adjustment and aligning of the coil. The Kanthal coils can last quite a long time by doing this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning. I have followed this post, for one reason. Got hold of a decent tc mod, and a billow v2. Try to build a nickel coil, geeeeez what a battle, keep cutting the legs. Went back to kanthal, same mod and tank, love it for a second device. To get back to my point, if there is health risks regarding ni200, why do they sell pre-buid ni200 coils....ego, kangertech?


@Petrus I too am concerned w/ the speculations on nick. wire, this sucks cause I like using T.C. I'm starting to get into ti. but they'll probably say it causes anal warts.Hopefully some studies can bring conclusive evidence to light.Till then it's a dice roll.If you still choose to go w/ t. C. I suggest using the twisted method using equal gauged kanthal and nickel, this seems to strengthen the legs a bit as well as improving flavor imo, luck to ya'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (24/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Tom. When you mean you dry burn the coil is it only to get all the build-up off, before you wick it again?


yes, correct. As @Kuhlkatz described. I just dryburn and wick again. No adjustments necessary, I use 0.50mm Kanthal and therefore the coil is quite sturdy.


----------



## Bartart (26/11/15)

Thanks for the information and opinions, helped me immensely as I've been thinking about the whole TC thing and wondering if I'm missing something. I've learned the technology has some way to go and for newbies like me with limited budget, I will opt to stay away for the time being.
@Tom thanks for the inadvertent advice on the changing of the wicks so often. I'm gonna give that a try


----------



## Roy Pretorius (27/11/15)

I am now vaping in TC mode. I prefer 0.4 ohm coils. I use a Sigelei 150 watt temp control with a Kanger Sub Tank mini. I wind my coils with Titanium. It is awesome.


----------



## dwayne19420 (27/11/15)

As a newbie to vaping and TC I think Tc is a fiddly thing to get right in the beginning.
Once you do get it right its a nice option to have if you want very cool vapour production and consistency time and time again.
Also the coil and wick lasts a little longer than norm kathal is no nonsense and works every time.
NI you have to triple check your build or you will be frustrated with it not working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Andre said:


> Temperature Control (TC) is all the rage now. Vendors proclaim it to be the future of vaping. Perfect for new vapers. Most mods coming out now are TC mods.
> 
> On the other hand I see daily reports on forums of vapers saying it is not for them. @Paulie posted this just the other day:
> 
> ...


 YES YES YESY YES! hahah TC is too new to just jump in straight from VV/W - my current mod is providing vapours with a temperature that is always below the room temperature: as it sinks when exhaled -

How much processing does our pairs of lungs do to the vapour that enters our systems? to come out at a temperature that is lower than the air around us? because that has always been my testing point of how hot it is around me, and where the vapour travels - > if i blow it up and it still comes sinking down, then it's clearly not warmer than the air above it,, however, since the release of TC, Im wondering if 200w will even be needed if you're trying to keep it low anyway. The wattage differences are also very different between the mods, from 40-60 with kanger, to the 75w with EVIC and 80w+-160w with koopor -> Smok - point is there's just too many products to even try out - to source out what is best.. I think the one thing that wasn't covered was the stainless steel - which works for both TC and VW - so that's the most stable platform for solid builds that can be treated with some dry burning if you want to remove gunk  Forget nickel, titanium - SS All the way -------------->


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> YES YES YESY YES! hahah TC is too new to just jump in straight from VV/W - my current mod is providing vapours with a temperature that is always below the room temperature: as it sinks when exhaled -
> 
> How much processing does our pairs of lungs do to the vapour that enters our systems? to come out at a temperature that is lower than the air around us? because that has always been my testing point of how hot it is around me, and where the vapour travels - > if i blow it up and it still comes sinking down, then it's clearly not warmer than the air above it,, however, since the release of TC, Im wondering if 200w will even be needed if you're trying to keep it low anyway. The wattage differences are also very different between the mods, from 40-60 with kanger, to the 75w with EVIC and 80w+-160w with koopor -> Smok - point is there's just too many products to even try out - to source out what is best.. I think the one thing that wasn't covered was the stainless steel - which works for both TC and VW - so that's the most stable platform for solid builds that can be treated with some dry burning if you want to remove gunk  Forget nickel, titanium - SS All the way -------------->



You seem to have missed the obvious reason that vapour sinks and its not temp related. 
The exhaled vape is denser than the surrounding atmosphere and will always sink whether you're in Dubai or Vostok, Antarctica.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (18/1/16)

My vote is yes. Once you go TC (provided you can manage the learning curve) you don't go back.

Why would anyone want to struggle along with keeping a close eye on their tank always checking that it has juice in to avoid a dry hit.

Avoid all of that. TC is very simple, leave watts high and adjust temperature to achieve the heat output you want.

The ni200 is difficult to work with but no more of a learning curve that when you first learnt to coil with kanthal. Titanium is even easier and a plus with titanium is you can "dual use", most TC mods will run titanium in tc or power mode because titanium resistance is quite a bit more than ni200.

I cannot comment on SS tc as I have not tried it and my mod doesn't support it. If it has similar physical characteristics to kanthal then it sounds like a win win to me, plus I hear guys run it in either tc or power mode which is another plus.

Personally I enjoy ni200 but it uses more battery life than titanium and dry burning it might be bad or might not no one has a definitive answer yet.

The way I dry burn ni200 is leave it in tc mode. Get a cup full of water. Rinse it off, do a few burns. Then hold one coil in the water and the other one will glow red. Switch sides and repeat. Obviously this applies only to dual coils.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

Sprint said:


> My vote is yes. Once you go TC (provided you can manage the learning curve) you don't go back.
> 
> Why would anyone want to struggle along with keeping a close eye on their tank always checking that it has juice in to avoid a dry hit.
> 
> ...



Hi. This dry burning method of yours interests me. I am under the impression that water acts as a conductor for electricity. Would this not cause a short if the coil is submerged? Or am I understanding this incorrectly?


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hi. This dry burning method of yours interests me. I am under the impression that water acts as a conductor for electricity. Would this not cause a short if the coil is submerged? Or am I understanding this incorrectly?



Standard tap water doesnt have enough electrolytes to short out coils.
A strong saline solution would have more resistance than the coil current path, so no real shorting per se, rather a slightly higher current draw in all likelyhood

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Standard tap water doesnt have enough electrolytes to short out coils.
> A strong saline solution would have more resistance than the coil current path, so no real shorting per se, rather a slightly higher current draw in all likelyhood



Thanks bud, will give it a go when I decide to build nickel again (it's a pain in the @ss though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Standard tap water doesnt have enough electrolytes to short out coils.
> A strong saline solution would have more resistance than the coil current path, so no real shorting per se, rather a slightly higher current draw in all likelyhood



Do you see any bubbling or boiling, just curious


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Do you see any bubbling or boiling, just curious


Nope, other than attributed to hot coils, but the water sinks the heat off the coil pretty quickly.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, other than attributed to hot coils, but the water sinks the heat off the coil pretty quickly.



I wonder what would happen with firing glowing red hot kanthal coils in a cup of water.... Off to the kitchen !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I wonder what would happen with firing glowing red hot kanthal coils in a cup of water.... Off to the kitchen !


pfffttt...steam cleaned


----------



## stevie g (18/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hi. This dry burning method of yours interests me. I am under the impression that water acts as a conductor for electricity. Would this not cause a short if the coil is submerged? Or am I understanding this incorrectly?


the water does not conduct as far as I can tell. This method is for dual coils one side in the other out. Word of caution, the side out will will hotspot the legs if running high watts so turn it down a bit before doing this. Lastly watch out for coil sag if you overheat it. 

It is a great way to get more mileage out of ni200 I can usually clean it this way around 6 times before I decide it needs replacing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (18/1/16)

The thing I love about TC is how much longer a coil and wick stays clean. This coil is about a week old 24 gauge ss at 240C with some Vapour Mountain juice. Wicking was done crap but as a test to see how it holds up didn't bother fixing it. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I wonder what would happen with firing glowing red hot kanthal coils in a cup of water.... Off to the kitchen !


If you keep it in long enough, and refire repeatedly after the mod's 10/15 sec limit kicks in, you get a nice base for a coffee or tea

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bartart (19/1/16)

I posted here about a month ago that I was going to wait, but I couldn't help my curiosity so I tried an experiment posted on the forum. It's a flawed experiment as experiments go, but I found that TC for me is a nicer vape than kanthal. Which is not to say kanthal is bad or anything like that I just prefer the flavour on Ti
I did find in my research an interesting article about how different mods handle TC http://vape-safe.blogspot.co.za/2015/05/the-whole-truth-about-temperature.html
This article isn't really the whole truth as the name suggests but does provide interesting insight into the mods. So some of the earlier posters are perhaps correct that TC is in its early days and needs some standardization and better research.
Luckily my Koopor mod appears to be a decent mod that controls the temp fairly well, not as good as some others but it's what I have so its what I will use.
I will say wrapping coils with Ti is just as easy as kanthal. And if it lasts as well as some say then for me it's an added plus. I'm three days on my first coils so maybe I'm talking out of my brown eye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> You seem to have missed the obvious reason that vapour sinks and its not temp related.
> The exhaled vape is denser than the surrounding atmosphere and will always sink whether you're in Dubai or Vostok, Antarctica.


Well it feels cooler than the air around it despite the density of a cloud. One day I'll strike lightning Inside my clouds. Density doesn't stop hot air from rising. If it can continue to rise it's showing to be warmer


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Well it feels cooler than the air around it despite the density of a cloud. One day I'll strike lightning Inside my clouds. Density doesn't stop hot air from rising. If it can continue to rise it's showing to be warmer


*Executive order*: Your are being relocated to the moon. Vapour rises there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Well it feels cooler than the air around it despite the density of a cloud. One day I'll strike lightning Inside my clouds. Density doesn't stop hot air from rising. If it can continue to rise it's showing to be warmer


----------



## Ezekiel (19/1/16)

For Science!

http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=3901

"Hot air rises because when you heat air (or any other gas for that matter), it expands. When the air expands, it becomes less dense than the air around it. The less dense hot air then floats in the more dense cold air much like wood floats on water because wood is less dense than water. This floating effect in a less dense medium is called a _buoyant force_ or a _displacement force"_

The reason vape often feels cooler: my guess would be water desorption from your skin due to PG/VG? Just a guess, can be air velocity, or the lowered partial pressure of water vapour, or particle size...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> For Science!
> 
> http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=3901
> 
> ...


Yeah, correct. I think it can also matter whether you exhale from your throat or your mouth - You can vary if you blow hot or cool air out your mouth -- by controlling which of the two you're physically exhaling from. Vapour is less dense than the air around from origin.

So cool air falls to the floor due to the air around it already being hotter ???


----------



## Ezekiel (19/1/16)

And not to derail the topic, my thoughts on TC:

It is a distinctly different style of vaping. Although you can set it up in such a way as to only protect yourself from dry hits/wick burning, it can be used to give a different style of vaping, often times more smoother. Although it takes some time to play around with and fully understand, as you add a few more variables to optimize, I honestly tink it is worth it. It allows for lower builds and longer drags, without the temperature of the vape becoming unbearable. It is also fun for juice tasting, as you can play with the temp differential to get a nice flavour profile.

However, it will not replace normal Kanthal/Nichrome vaping. I like both power and TC modes. Certain atty's just shine in one or the other as well, and for whatever reason I don't like TC on drippers.

Finally, probably my biggest reason why I love TC, is because I can share my vape with others without worry. I've a bunch of friends and people who I meet who regularly take a few puffs from my setup, and when I have a non-TC coil in I almost always have to go replace the wick afterwards - don't know how these people's lungs are handling these hits, but they practically burn the things apart! With TC I don't have to remind them to keep it calm...

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ezekiel (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> So cool air falls to the floor due to the air around it already being hotter ???



I guess - in a way of saying. Technically, all air (and all matter on Earth) falls because of gravity - cooler air just falls quicker. If you have hot air at some height, and with nothing (a vacuum) below it, it will also fall (as well as fill the vacuum, but that is more because of pressure than anything else).

Cool air falls because of higher density and thus more gravity. If there is a mixture of air pockets with different temperature, they will more or less separate themselves based on each group's density (although with temperature/energy exchange between them until the room is at the same temp). If a pocket of cool air is surrounded by hot air, the cool air will displace the hot air until the air with the highest density is at the bottom.

However, air likes to expand, because of thermodynamics (second law - go google it if you are interested!). So air automatically expands, which decreases its density and therefore making it lighter. The fact that we have an atmosphere instead of infinite expansion is because of an equilibrium between gravity and the natural expansion of gas.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/1/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 43523

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> And not to derail the topic, my thoughts on TC:
> 
> It is a distinctly different style of vaping. Although you can set it up in such a way as to only protect yourself from dry hits/wick burning, it can be used to give a different style of vaping, often times more smoother. Although it takes some time to play around with and fully understand, as you add a few more variables to optimize, I honestly tink it is worth it. It allows for lower builds and longer drags, without the temperature of the vape becoming unbearable. It is also fun for juice tasting, as you can play with the temp differential to get a nice flavour profile.
> 
> ...


That also gives me more reason to try TC - so it can be properly shared - because when my friends drag it - they seem to push the button before they actually inhale because of not understanding ramp up time and the lack thereof with a box mod, so they do get some funny faces on them when they've held it and then inhal something that was resting there before they pulled- if TC eliminates all of that badness then it sounds pretty graceful in holding together it's standard temperature that you want it at .. Tell me though - are any TC mods in degrees celsius and not Fahrenheit? Or is that adjustable?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Tell me though - are any TC mods in degrees celsius and not Fahrenheit? Or is that adjustable?


Most of the TC mods as far as I know supports both Celsius and Fahrenheit. Most seem to round-robin through the settings, i.e. 200-600F in steps of 10 and then switches to Celcius for 100-315C in steps of 5, then back to Fahrenheit. Same concept if you step down.
If I remember correctly, the Smok M80 only did Fahrenheit, but also did not do a very good job of TC as such.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

can temperature control be juice-saving in the eonomy of all things vapourised?


----------



## Clouder (19/1/16)

@BansheeZA I would definitely say, YES. I'm still experiencing with TC and I have to say, I love the coolness of the vape! I crank the Wattage up and keep the temperature low and that works great for me! Although I have to say, I really don't like working with the Nickel (although is stays clean for a loooooong time) as it is very very soft.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @BansheeZA I would definitely say, YES. I'm still experiencing with TC and I have to say, I love the coolness of the vape! I crank the Wattage up and keep the temperature low and that works great for me! Although I have to say, I really don't like working with the Nickel (although is stays clean for a loooooong time) as it is very very soft.


 But the softness won't matter once it's installed right?:? haha it's just during construction? get stainless steel


----------

